# Super Mario 3D World: Wii U



## admin (27 Novembre 2013)

Dopo 30 anni e 446 milioni di giochi venduti, il mito di Super Mario continua a rinnovarsi. Venerdì uscirà l'ennesimo capitolo della saga. Il titolo è Super Mario 3D World e sarà disponibile su Nintendo Wii U. Il nuovo titolo targato Super Mario è la risposta di Nintendo a Xbox One e Playstation 4 (Che uscirà proprio venerdì prossimo). L'azienda giapponese spera, con questo titolo, di riuscire a convincere tutti a comprare la Wii U lasciando sugli scaffali le console Microsoft e Sony di nuova generazione. Un'impresa ardua.


----------



## Brain84 (28 Novembre 2013)

Ho visto videorecensioni ed è un capolavoro pazzesco. Fa venire voglia di comprare il WiiU soltanto per questo gioco, in attesa di Zelda.


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Novembre 2013)

il trailer e' una cosa pazzesca bellissimo e' dir poco.


----------

